# Lidded Box w/Stabilized Burl



## Woodturner1975 (Aug 1, 2016)

Here's a small lidded box I finished. Also, a link to a quick video showing how it was made.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Ray D (Aug 2, 2016)

Very nice. I really liked the video and I learned a few things.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2016)

Cool little box and a nice video too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank you. Very informative. Nice lidded box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 2, 2016)

That is awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2016)

That's a very striking box! Very pretty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice job Heath!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2016)

Very nice!!  You made the blank too, right??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Aug 2, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Very nice!!  You made the blank too, right??


Thanks. Yes, I made the blank as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2016)

Way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 8, 2016)

awesome piece and video. love the colors in that one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 8, 2016)

Almost like butterscotch cream & mint !!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

